# devfs für kernel 2.2

## derRichard

hallo!

woher bekomme ich denn devfs für den 2.2er kernel?

oder geht gentoo auch ohne devfs?

mfg

richard

----------

## DocTom

Hi Richard,

geh mal auf:

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/build.html#doc_chap14

Hier der Auszug den ich meine:

(Ist auf der Seite gruen hinterlegt BZ:Anmerkung:)

<-- SCHNIPP -->

...das bei einem 2.2er Kernel in der /boot/grub/menu.lst die Option gentoo=notmpfs angegeben wird, damit von den Boot Scripten anstelle des "tmpfs" eine Ramdisk gemountet wird. Wenn Sie auch auf devfs verzichten wollen, tragen Sie dort stattdessen gentoo=notmpfs,nodevfs ein. 

<-- SCHNAPP -->

DocTom

----------

## derRichard

so, dann feht nur noch ext3...

wo bekomm ich da einen kernel-patch für einen 2.2er kernel?

mfg

richard

----------

## cyc

wenn du die ganzen neuen features willst nimm gleich nen 2.4er kernel. oder bleib bei 2.2 und nutze seine stabilität.

----------

## derRichard

ich benötige aber den 2.2er wegen dem smp-support für die alten boards.

wenn ich da den 2.4er laufen lasse dann läuft das system so stabil wie win95  :Wink: 

----------

## cyc

und du bist sicher das der in 2.4 nichmehr vorhanden ist? kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen

----------

